# Mortar and grout down the bathtub drain...



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You might get lucky and be able to snake the tub drain by removing the overflow cover.

If that fails---it's time to remove the P-trap ---


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Once saw a tile contractor do that on a new commercial job. The plumbers cut the new galvanized drain lines apart to find them 3/4 full of solid grout. The owner wouldn't approve using Fernco's so they had to take everything apart and replumb it. Different tile crew showed up for the rest of the job. :laughing:

Muriatic acid?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Muriatic acid?


We've had use it in the past when some concrete slurry got down a drain..........

I would start with a 10:1 mix, assuming the entire plumbing line is pvc not metal of any kind, vent the room well and rinse the drain well for several minutes afterwards.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> We've had use it in the past when some concrete slurry got down a drain..........
> 
> I would start with a 10:1 mix, assuming the entire plumbing line is pvc not metal of any kind, vent the room well and rinse the drain well for several minutes afterwards.



If you try this ---protect all chrome finished with a thick coating of grease first---


----------



## Alyssaz (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I will try all of the above.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Muriatic acid is nasty - it is highly concentrated hydrochloric acid. I would NOT use it inside and I would not pour it down the drain. I am not even sure it would work. It etches masonry, it does not dissolve mortar.


----------



## Alyssaz (Oct 5, 2011)

Windows said:


> Muriatic acid is nasty - it is highly concentrated hydrochloric acid. I would NOT use it inside and I would not pour it down the drain. I am not even sure it would work. It etches masonry, it does not dissolve mortar.



Do you have any other suggestions? I am pretty new at this home renovation stuff. Having just completed my bathroom, I would rather not rip out the tub to replace the p-trap.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tell us about the tub and any access to the plumbing---

The P-trap might be easiest to reach from below---unless you are on a slab.

Or from the wall behind the mixer/drain-----I'm pretty sure you will not need to touch the tub or tube work.

Post a picture---we are quite inventive----and most of us are very experienced in fixing little screw ups like this one.

A location would help.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

If it was swept into the the drain it is likely in small pieces that have become lodged by friction in the trap. Remove the strainer and poke around with a clotheshanger then use a shop vac and suck it out of there. It should basically come out the same way it went in - in pieces.

Remove the filters first because you are going to be sucking water out of the drain at the same time. If you have any drain cleaners down there BE CAREFUL.


Next question?:wink:


----------

